# Coyote and cover scent



## Nathanwild (Sep 30, 2012)

How important is it to use cover scent when doing a coyote stand? I am a beginner and any tips would help thanks


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Keep the wind in your face is my advise.....coyotes are extremely wary and I wouldn't trust any cover scents to mask my presence.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

Kevin D said:


> Keep the wind in your face is my advise.....coyotes are extrememly wary and I wouldn't trust any cover scents to mask my presence.


yup.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

jpolson said:


> Kevin D said:
> 
> 
> > Keep the wind in your face is my advise.....coyotes are extrememly wary and I wouldn't trust any cover scents to mask my presence.
> ...


If the coyote gets downwind of of your stand without you knowing it he won that round.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Dont waste your money. Use the wind to your advantage. Cover scent is a scam and you are not going to fool a dogs nose. If it worked every drug dealer would be using it.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Some people swear by it, others swear at it. Over the years I've tried most of them and the various techniques for using them. 
I wouldn't use them now.


----------



## Stunnerphil (Oct 3, 2012)

Has anyone used atractant scents like coyote urine? are they effective?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Stunnerphil said:


> Has anyone used atractant scents like coyote urine? are they effective?


Once again, save your money. If the coyote is down wind to smell the scent, it will smell you.


----------



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

I use to spend allot of time worrying about cover scents than I asked a pro coyote hunter privately what he thought. He told me not to waist my money and to just play the wind. Best advice you could get on the subject. I have since called in several coyotes while smelling like a sheep herder that has not had a shower in a month. Take a look at my last post. My cousin accidentally poured gas all over the seat on his four wheeler and we were still able to call that coyote that you see in the picture.


----------



## Kyle_Lauchie (Apr 13, 2012)

IMO
depends on the application
I dont use cover scents i think everyone is exactly right on that, focus more on your setup and how the wind is blowing.

As for attractants, if you have an ecaller they can be productive, put the scent by your ecaller, and if you have a decoy it helps too. If the coyote can see smell and hear what theyre coming in to, they'll be so much more confident and ready to come in. Some of the real good coyote hunters i know will mix a few scents in a bottle and spray it on and around the caller so that the dogs nose gets a little overloaded, never done it but may be worth a try.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

A coyote can probably tell the difference between a rabbit that is alive, one that has been dead for say a few minutes, one that has been dead for a few hours, or one that has been dead for a day or more. I doubt that there is anything that you can buy that has been put into a bottle, or in an aerosol spray that a coyote would not know that it was man made, or man related. Quit worrying about scent, and worry about set up and the wind.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I was told that the best cover scent was skunk. We bought some and put a drop or two on a cotton ball and let the wind carry it out. We called and had a coyote come running in. All of a sudden it drops it's nose, does a back-flip, and high-tails it out of there. I know it was the skunk smell that turned him as we had called without it for many years and never had a reaction like that. We don't use any scent now, and have gone back to our regular success rate and regular coyote behaviors.

Another thing I wonder about: how leery are coyotes of human scent anyway? They are constantly hunting around farms, ranches, and even in some cities. I think the human scent thing is over rated as I have had coyotes run right up to me while calling. I've had them stop and stare at me from 5 feet away. In my experience, movement, glare, and sound are the factors that send most coyotes scurrying. Now having said that, I imagine if you've been smoking, chewing, farting, or splashed on aftershave, cologne, or deodorant heavily before hunting, then smell may play a factor.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I really doubt it was the skunk that sent him running. Skunk is used in most trapping lures for predators. My guess is he saw something he didnt like.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

It could have been something he saw, I guess. His behavior was way different than anything we had observed until we tried the skunk scent. We bought the stuff from sportsmans and it came in a squeeze bottle. Maybe it was TOO strong or tainted with an odd odor. But like you mentioned it could have been something else. Fact remains, we don't use any scent and we have better luck. Funniest one we had was three that came in from behind us. They should have really got a whiff of human scent but they just stared at my back until my partner heard them panting. He swung around on his knees and took one out by looking down his barrel (too close for the scope), dropped the other one at 25 feet and then claimed his gun jammed. I had to take the third one out at about 50 yards on a dead run straight away from me. I admit it was a lucky shot. Anyway, we took all three of them. I'm pretty sure they could have smelled our breath, bodies, and ear wax for how close they were.


----------

